# Positive stories for a 41 year old doing her first IVF



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi
Any other ladies around my age would like to share their stories with me please? Really needing some positive vibes.
I had two miscarriages and now have increased levels of NK cells. Started my first cycle. 
It's not knowing how many eggs they will get etc.


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm 41 and currently pregnant after my first IVF with own eggs. We had sperm issues (motility and morphology) along with a fairly low AMH of 6. I was on a short protocol along with lots of immune drugs (I have an autoimmune disease so wasn't surprised to find I had high levels of inflammation). I also had the three missing KIR receptors and a blood clotting problem (factor V Leiden and the other one beginning with M I forget). My first 'round' was cancelled before I even started as the scan showed not many follicles). I ended up with only 4 eggs collected but all were mature and somehow all went to blasto. You just need one that sticks - so don't get too disheartened by numbers. You want quality over quantity. I have no idea why we were so lucky. Although I did a lot to give myself a good chance, plenty of people do the same but aren't lucky so no idea what helps. Sometimes I think it must be random. A friend of mine had ivf at 38, no sperm problems no autoimmune problems a high AMH, got lots of eggs - but no joy. It can happen and I hope it does for you. Xx


----------



## nefastie (Jan 13, 2013)

I've no positive story as yet as only starting out and meant to be starting next cycle but thought I say hello anyhow.  I'm 42.
Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## nefastie (Jan 13, 2013)

Teleaddict said:


> Hi, I'm 41 and currently pregnant after my first IVF with own eggs. We had sperm issues (motility and morphology) along with a fairly low AMH of 6. I was on a short protocol along with lots of immune drugs (I have an autoimmune disease so wasn't surprised to find I had high levels of inflammation). I also had the three missing KIR receptors and a blood clotting problem (factor V Leiden and the other one beginning with M I forget). My first 'round' was cancelled before I even started as the scan showed not many follicles). I ended up with only 4 eggs collected but all were mature and somehow all went to blasto. You just need one that sticks - so don't get too disheartened by numbers. You want quality over quantity. I have no idea why we were so lucky. Although I did a lot to give myself a good chance, plenty of people do the same but aren't lucky so no idea what helps. Sometimes I think it must be random. A friend of mine had ivf at 38, no sperm problems no autoimmune problems a high AMH, got lots of eggs - but no joy. It can happen and I hope it does for you. Xx


May I ask the reasons you consultant put you on short protocol please? Also what dosage did you take please if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for your replies everyone.



Teleaddict said:


> Hi, I'm 41 and currently pregnant after my first IVF with own eggs. We had sperm issues (motility and morphology) along with a fairly low AMH of 6. I was on a short protocol along with lots of immune drugs (I have an autoimmune disease so wasn't surprised to find I had high levels of inflammation). I also had the three missing KIR receptors and a blood clotting problem (factor V Leiden and the other one beginning with M I forget). My first 'round' was cancelled before I even started as the scan showed not many follicles). I ended up with only 4 eggs collected but all were mature and somehow all went to blasto. You just need one that sticks - so don't get too disheartened by numbers. You want quality over quantity. I have no idea why we were so lucky. Although I did a lot to give myself a good chance, plenty of people do the same but aren't lucky so no idea what helps. Sometimes I think it must be random. A friend of mine had ivf at 38, no sperm problems no autoimmune problems a high AMH, got lots of eggs - but no joy. It can happen and I hope it does for you. Xx


Huge coincidence, I also have an autoimmune disease!! Can I ask what it is you suffer from? Wondering what immune drugs you were advised to take.
I also have an increased level of NK cells, so have been given a course of steroids. My AMH was 6.5 so all very similar. 
Massive congratulations.


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

Hi 
I was on 350 of Gonal -F. I think they said that short protocol was better with older women who had fewer follicules as you didn't want to shut your system down (with the longer down reg one) as it may have trouble restarting again. Although perhaps I read this somewhere and it wasn't the clinic who said this. I read so much researching it all, I thought my head would explode. To be honest I never really queried what they suggested as I thought I'd trust their judgement, it being my first round, and then query what to do differently if it didn't work next time. 

I've got ankylosing spondylitis- had it since I was 19. I was due to start humeria (or one of the biological drugs anti-tnf) through my rheumatologist. I resisted for ages as I didn't want to be on it when trying to conceive but then low and behold, when nothing was happening I read about how it can actually help as high levels of inflammation have been reported to make things more difficult (well, by some fertility clinics). The plan was to start but the funding has taken so long to get through I didn't have time (they won't prescribe later on in pregnancy) 

I spent a fortune on blood tests with Dr Gorgy. The outcome was that I ended up on prednisolone (40mg a day), neupogen injections due to 3 missing KIRS, I've been on clexane for 6 months now daily injections (blood clotting problems). I was advised to have a neupogen wash?? Before IVF but I didn't have time. Since conception I have had 3 IVIGs and 2 intralipid IVs as bloods showed really high levels of inflammation in my blood (the CD cells, can't remember which ones and some other ones) which actually went up loads after the first two IVIGs. They came down a bit the other month but I was advised that I still needed another IVIG and two kore intralipids. I'm going for three intralipids as just can't afford the £1,400 for another IVIG. 

I felt like I ended up on everything. The cost has been huge. I think I will have spent probably 5 x as much on autoimmune stuff than the actual IVF. I also strangely found it more stressful (to be fair, I've had a lot going on personally too, so can't just blame immunes) - I think partly worrying about money (the blood tests each time to see if it's worked are very costly too) but also trying to jam it in with taking time off from work (I'm not near to the clinic). Plus trying not to worry that your body is going to f*uck up any minute and destroy the embryo/ foetus/ baby. The prednisolone did not really agree with me, crazy insomnia and I still have extra hair that's grown all over my face and back that hasn't gone even after coming off them (I know, small price to pay). 

I don't even know if it helps or not - but given I was lucky enough For the IVF to work I felt in a bit of a bind - if I didn't take the immune meds and I had a miscarriage/ still birth, I would always wonder and blame my decision, even though that may have not been the case. 

Happy to answer any other questions!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I know and come across lots of successful stories of ladies who are 40 and older. Keep my fingers crossed


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Teleaddict said:


> Hi
> I was on 350 of Gonal -F. I think they said that short protocol was better with older women who had fewer follicules as you didn't want to shut your system down (with the longer down reg one) as it may have trouble restarting again. Although perhaps I read this somewhere and it wasn't the clinic who said this. I read so much researching it all, I thought my head would explode. To be honest I never really queried what they suggested as I thought I'd trust their judgement, it being my first round, and then query what to do differently if it didn't work next time.
> 
> I've got ankylosing spondylitis- had it since I was 19. I was due to start humeria (or one of the biological drugs anti-tnf) through my rheumatologist. I resisted for ages as I didn't want to be on it when trying to conceive but then low and behold, when nothing was happening I read about how it can actually help as high levels of inflammation have been reported to make things more difficult (well, by some fertility clinics). The plan was to start but the funding has taken so long to get through I didn't have time (they won't prescribe later on in pregnancy)
> ...


Wow you really have been through it 
I'm on a long protocol with Gonal F 450! Haven't started this yet as I'm still down regging. 
Got my steroids but I don't think I start taking these until just before transfer. I thought this sounded a bit weird as surely it needs time to kick in.
Those bloods sound worth it for you but wow, what a cost!! You made the right decision though, get all the answers before you start!
Did they work with the clinic for the extra meds then or did you just do that by yourself?


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

I can't remember when I started the prednisolone - I was def on them before the egg collection, but not by very long. Make sure if you are prescribed these that you take them all in the morning. I spread mine out during the day and that's why I found it difficult to sleep! Also make sure you come off them slowly rather than just stop or you can get quite sick. 

My clinic abroad were fine with me seeing Dr gorgy for immunes while they did the actual IVF bit. I don't think they thought it would make a difference but were too professional to say! I did check my prescription from Dr gorgy with them just to make sure they were aware of everything I was on. They didn't agree with a couple of things (think it was the neupogen wash and something else) so I just took their advice. 

I'd love to know if all of the immune stuff actually helped - but there is no way of knowing. To be honest I would never have gone down that route of testing so early on (first IVF) if I didn't have autoimmune problems. Interestingly all the literature on ankylosing says it doesn't affect conception. I asked my rheumatoid what he thought and he just said it probably does... Who knows....

Hoping it all goes well for you starting the gonal f x


----------



## firstivf41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you and huge congratulations on your BFP. Fingers crossed I have some positive news too soon enough.


----------

